# Thanks, Jeff for the article on Novartis/Bristol Myers allicance, re: Zelmac



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi Jeff,I just noticed the article. The more I read about Zelmac, the more promising it sounds for us "C" types. Thanks for posting this and for everthing else you do







------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

In case other's didn't see it, the news article link can be found in the news section on the HOME page of either this site or http://www.IBSwatch.com Jeff[This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 10-20-2000).]


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks from me too, Jeff.







JeanG


----------

